# another irrational guilty thought...work productivity



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I work at home some days and I get a lot of work done. However some people at work aren't allowed to do that because of the nature of their jobs, or other reasons.I'm a government employee...so its productivity or attendance..which is more important? Legally they can fire you more easily over not being there than for not doing your job..isn't that crazy?I start to think:"I'm a slacker as I get to work at home one day a week (sometimes more). Not everyone gets to do this."Some people in my office watch TV or web surf all day..but I still can't get over it. I used to be the only one who could do this, but now there are about five or six who can work at home..originally they were giving me special treatment as I have IBS and now they are letting other non-IBS staff work at home too.Irrational thought number two is:"As I've been given special treatment to work at home then I have to prove that I'm really excellent at everything I do"Then I get anxious when things don't work out as I planned.Why can't I get over this? Rationally I know this is not true? Am I nuts?


----------



## MaryBeth (Apr 9, 1999)

Jane, I work from home too, only I do it every day. I kind of fell into it...it wasn't due to my IBS, but I get a lot of "How did YOU get to work at home?" or "You are so lucky, I would love to be able to do that!" Even though I know most of these comments are made genuinely, there are some who obviously feel like I shouldn't be allowed to do something special when they don't have the same opportunity. I am currently the only one within my department doing it. Working from home is wonderful for my IBS!! I can rest when I need to, work nights to get in my hours, and I don't have to deal with the stress of meetings. I feel very blessed to have this opportunity. I don't feel like a slacker at all because you and I probably work a heck of a lot harder than those people in-house simply because we don't have phones ringing off the hook, impromptu meetings to attend, or well-meaning people popping in to ask questions or just chat. I think our jobs are more difficult being at home because we don't have all those distractions PLUS you have to be well-disciplined to work at home and be productive. Think of it this way: Your boss must have thought an awful lot of you to approve you working at home one day a week. It is a special privilege that is awarded, not given out of sympathy. Our coworkers are simply jealous because not everyone can successfully work from home. But, that being said, no one expects us to be perfect just because we have been allowed to work at home. We will still make the same mistakes anyone else would, no matter where their office location is. Our bosses don't expect us to be superstars, we just have to be able to pull our weight while working off-site. Personally, even with all the flack I sometimes get, I love working from home because of the flexibility and the very few distractions--as you said, I am much more productive. Hope this helps! Keep your chin up! You've been given a very special reward that is obviously well-deserved, or it wouldn't have been given to you in the first place!Mary Beth


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Jane,I don't know about in the US, but in the UK one of the government's long term goals is to encourage more flexible ways of working and are hoping to encourage more people to work from home over the next 10 years.It is in your departments interests to find a flexible working pattern to suit your needs as this helps encourage you to stay in the job and to be a productive employee.Don't think of yourself as a special case, more a pioneer for new working practices - as in the future it is expected more and more people will work away from traditional office based locations.You are helping to pave the way for others to follow suit - so it could be that your department are using your circumstances as a test bed for future working patterns.I identify with the feeling of needing to excel at everything to essentially make up for the times you are not there - but this can be a double edged sword.Don't pressure yourself to excel, being a perfectionist isn't good for your health. You need to do only what is necessary and functional and then learn to switch off when it is done.Easier said than done I know. Perhaps to help reassure you and give you peace of mind you could ask for a meeting with your manager to check they are happy with your work - although I suspect they would have mentioned long ago if they weren't. Sometimes what we think of ourselves, isn't what other people think.I can be a perfectionist and fuss all day about little silly things - other people see me as a do-er someone who gets things done...and often when i think something is rubbish they think its brilliant.Try not to worry - you are a consicentious employee (you don't sit watching TV all day or surfing the web) and people do notice these things believe me.The fact that your employees are giving you this 'special treatment' is because they want to hang on to you - not because they feel obligated to.Clair


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Good examples of irrational thinking and good challenges! It might help to take a piece of paper, draw a line down the middle, and on the left side, write down the irrational thought, and on the left side, a more rational response. Keep this near your computer or work area, so you don't fall prey to these thoughts in the future.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I like Clair's your paving the way attitude.







LOL------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Wow..thank you...especially to MaryBeth and Clair. I think I just needed a reality check as I was starting to think I was the only one who felt like this. You know how that goes.....







Strangely enough my union just negotiated to allow all employees who have work of a type that they could do at home work at home up to one day a week if they want







They may even pay part of my internet connection fee







So I suppose my working at home like this (for about a year one to two days a week at most) has paved the way for my coworkers as my bosses haven't seen my work suffer it means other people can take advantage of this perk. Its one thing you almost never see in the private sector for my type of work.I hope everyone gets this advantage someday.Its interesting that even the stodgy old british government (who I also used to work for) are thinking of changing?


----------

